# DC Bike paths



## ridewt (Jan 14, 2002)

I'm going to DC next week with the family. Thought it might be fun to get some bikes and cruise on the canal trails or other local bike paths. Any suggestions for how to find them and whether it might be easy to rent bikes nearby. I may have my race bike but would just want cruisers for the family trip.


----------



## homebrew (Oct 28, 2004)

C&O toe path goes from Georgetown to Maryland (182 miles) smooth dirt and flat. Mostly tree lined with views of the Patomac river. WO&D Starts in Falls Church but you can connect to it just outside Key bridge. Goes to Purrceville Va. There is a bike shop in Vienna Va. that rents recumbents thats very near the WO&D. Vienna Bikes I think. Also great rides are to be found in Rock Creek Park in the city. Most better Bike shops in the area have bike and trail guides that should help.


----------



## gowencm (Mar 4, 2007)

http://www.ddot.dc.gov/ddot/cwp/view,a,1245,q,629849,ddotNav,|32399|.asp

This map was a great resource for my wife and I. I think that it's possible to order a print version, too... The trail system really is great there; we live in Richmond and drove up one sunday and parked just off of 395 in northern VA, hopped on the Four Mile Run Tr, to the W&OD, and rode all the way into the National Mall. It was perfect (and quite an accomplishment) for my wife, who at the time was just returning to cycling for the first time since she was a kid. Have a good trip!


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

bikewashington.org

Has everything you need.

BTW the trails are all multi use and are very, very, very busy on spring weekends.


----------

